# Rounded inside drywall



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello People, 

Well im finishing a house by the lake and its all foamed. 

It has this round area like a light house (picture1). 

My drywaller installed ceiling board on it and i just finished it and fixed some cracks here and there... (Picture2), 

Took lotsa mud! 

Any extra info about these walls is appreciated.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is drywall


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah I got nothing, But how cool is that :thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

too cool .... NOT .... LOL


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks great Bob! That's one of those job; not nice to do, but very nice once you are done (very rewarding)! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

bevels finish the same as flat walls and butts only need (paper tape) and light coats to blend the radius of the wall. Oh, use a more flexible knife for the butts 6-10" wide tops


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

"Gonna go round in circles".

That is the circle of trust Bob. Only let those in who are deserving!


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

For tighter radius we use two layers of 1/4". Your job looks like regular 1/2" would have worked fine. I think your hangers were fighting the ceiling board(sag resistant?) That stuff is designed not to bend hence the cracks and creases.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

great job looks awesome

(what is different about ceiling board)


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

2 layers 1/4" second layer glued preventing the vertical cracks. I make a jig up of the curve and use it to find the low spots esp in the critical light areas. but usually the hang large lighting fixtures anyway so treat it all as critical. I've used a pool trowel on the butts first.then on 2nd coat left to right troweling(flat trowel) but from ur starting point going at 45degree following the curve. 3rd lleft to right. thats how Ive done it for long time


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

shack said:


> great job looks awesome
> 
> (what is different about ceiling board)


tough... doesnt break, yet we had some cracks in this roundy house ..


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

mudslingercor said:


> 2 layers 1/4" second layer glued preventing the vertical cracks. I make a jig up of the curve and use it to find the low spots esp in the critical light areas. but usually the hang large lighting fixtures anyway so treat it all as critical. I've used a pool trowel on the butts first.then on 2nd coat left to right troweling(flat trowel) but from ur starting point going at 45degree following the curve. 3rd lleft to right. thats how Ive done it for long time


i put four coats everywhere in this, i boxed my flats with an eight inch, 10 inch , then 12 inches box on both sides like a butt joint and then bu hand ! 

butts i used a 8 inch knife and did them upside down twice, then hand trowel left to right twice, 

the killing saddening painful part is that i didnt think or say remember that my Planex wont work here !!! oh my DUST !! 

heaps of dust and more than anytime ever.

tomorrow i have some touch ups , then i have to do the screws in the rest of the house and the inside corners . 
Sanding Friday hopefully.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gopherstateguy said:


> For tighter radius we use two layers of 1/4". Your job looks like regular 1/2" would have worked fine. I think your hangers were fighting the ceiling board(sag resistant?) That stuff is designed not to bend hence the cracks and creases.


That would have been his best bet. I saw the breaks too. 

I hung a radius fire wall last year... with fire proof 5/8 .. You wanna talk about a struggle?? That was a whore!:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks good, only advice I could give you is after taping give it a full skim. It really helps get everything nice and uniform. As it was drying it really shows how uneven the studs were on the job I taped.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Mudslinger said:


> Looks good, only advice I could give you is after taping give it a full skim. It really helps get everything nice and uniform. As it was drying it really shows how uneven the studs were on the job I taped.


Thanks Frank, thats what i realized, and thats what i somehow did, job is finished last Saturday, customer is happy !


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

And here are some more pics, and the beautiful sunset by the lake ...


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Some very nice work there Bob.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What are you still doing at work at sun set? 
Nice work Bob:thumbsup:.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Thanks Frank, thats what i realized, and thats what i somehow did, job is finished last Saturday, customer is happy !


Nope not Frank, he goes by Mudslingr, easy to confuse the two of us. Nice work on the house Bob.:thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> What are you still doing at work at sun set?
> Nice work Bob:thumbsup:.


Waiting the sun to take the last and best pic of the sunsetting in a frozen lake hhhhhh. 

Sunsets around 5 something , winter short days.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Mudslinger said:


> Nope not Frank, he goes by Mudslingr, easy to confuse the two of us. Nice work on the house Bob.:thumbsup:


Ops... Sorry for the confusion, and thanks a bunch i appreciate your advices.


----------

